# How old where you when you first started smoking marijuana?



## cheyluvzu (Mar 17, 2008)

Im just interested on whos out there is all.

I started when I was 12.
I'v been smoking a dime bag every week for the past 6 years.


----------



## dhsreppin (Mar 18, 2008)

i been smokin for 8 years im 19 goin on 20 dis year


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 18, 2008)

I didn't really start smoking until I was 18. I tried it once or twice before, but I didn't really become a stoner until then.


----------



## Farm Friend (Mar 18, 2008)

I started in the 5th grade.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2008)

The 1st time was in 1978. The second time was in 1979. At that time it had begun .. I was 13 .. havent stopped yet .. Im 40ish ..


----------



## Farm Friend (Mar 18, 2008)

So...do you have the 1977 Corvette? Just being a nosy Farm Friend.


----------



## professavanessa (Mar 18, 2008)

I didn't smoke until I turned 18 I think.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 18, 2008)

professavanessa said:


> I didn't smoke until I turned 18 I think.


*HUGS*REPS*

lol, sorry, but I catch a lot of shit from some of my friends for waiting until I was 18 to start smoking, and now I feel not so all alone!


----------



## willRavage (Mar 18, 2008)

Believe it or not, 11 months ago.


----------



## hossfield (Mar 18, 2008)

nothing wrong with being 18, honostly i started when i was 20, 22 now and even though im a youngin i still think kids should wait till 18ish/outta highschoolish to start drinking or smoking or whatever, but thats me


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 18, 2008)

hossfield said:


> nothing wrong with being 18, honostly i started when i was 20, 22 now and even though im a youngin i still think kids should wait till 18ish/outta highschoolish to start drinking or smoking or whatever, but thats me


That's totally why I waited, I wanted to finish high school. I was always an A student, and I just didn't want to risk fucking it up. Funny, in college I continued to be an A student, while smoking marijuana...I guess the propaganda got to me.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

*twelve.....................*


----------



## smokertoker (Mar 18, 2008)

ya, like 7th - 8th grade 11 or 12.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_I left home as soon as I could and although I didn't drop out of school I didn';t get all my credits and had to go back later._

_but I smoke all through high school. and loved it_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's totally why I waited, I wanted to finish high school. I was always an A student, and I just didn't want to risk fucking it up. Funny, in college I continued to be an A student, while smoking marijuana...I guess the propaganda got to me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I left home as soon as I could and although I didn't drop out of school I didn';t get all my credits and had to go back later._
> 
> _but I smoke all through high school. and loved it_


lol, I bet it at least made shit more interesting. But I pretty much liked school when I was younger, it was a way to escape my house.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

*EXACTLY! But I left home entirely and never went back.*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I bet it at least made shit more interesting. But I pretty much liked school when I was younger, it was a way to escape my house.


----------



## Light Bulb (Mar 19, 2008)

6 years old, started growing my first plants when i was 7


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2008)

I started 42 years ago


----------



## w33jy (Mar 19, 2008)

started @ 14 lol 22 years of head full of scrambled eggs haha


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 19, 2008)

15 years old.1964,black afghani hash. Some things you never forget.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 19, 2008)

I've answered this before.... i think it wasn't that long ago either..... thread named the same thing i think.... idk.... i started when i was 12, started smoking ciggarettes and pot on the same day, havn't stopped either since, although I'd love to get rid of the cig habbit.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 19, 2008)

Light Bulb said:


> 6 years old, started growing my first plants when i was 7



don't want to doubt you.... but i hadn't even had the DARE program shoved at me yet at that age. i didn't even know what it was at that age. the beauty of older siblings i guess, but my sis is 11 yrs younger than I am and as far as I know she still doesn't know what pot is. My parents try to act like they never smoked, fuckin hypocrytes.


----------



## smokertoker (Mar 19, 2008)

6 is pretty crazy for sure... I was in 1st grade... I don't think I would have understode the concept of inhaling. At


----------



## smokertoker (Mar 19, 2008)

6 is pretty crazy for sure... I was in 1st grade... I don't think I would have understode the concept of inhaling. At that age your naturally high...


----------



## toolage (Mar 19, 2008)

6th grade for me, peer pressure is awesome! Hit the bong and barfed  all over the club house. Didn't really feel high till I went down the half pipe Haha. That was a hell of a day!


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 19, 2008)

Farm Friend said:


> I started in the 5th grade.


I guess I was about 14 or 15..the first time I didn't even know about inhalin and smoked and smoked and never felt a thing...but the NEXT time...my sister told me to smoke and hold it in....it's been on ever since and I am now considered an old skool toker...


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 19, 2008)

Me too...left home and never went back...ha


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 19, 2008)

Was so long ago.I started on my 14th birthday. This Sunday will be 30 years and I haven't missed a day. lol Now I feel old


----------



## Hustlin89 (Mar 19, 2008)

I started smokin begining of 10th grade...about 15 years old...and steady for about 3 years


----------



## pilot85 (Mar 21, 2008)

i guess the first time for me was when i was 15 (sophin high school) but i didnt really start til i was almost 17


----------



## Enigma (Mar 21, 2008)

13.. passed out in the woods. Didn't get heavy until 18.. then I found the good shit!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2008)

The best part about then was how FUCKING GOOD smoke was then, afgan, leb,cashmire & my all time fav supremo. 1 toke & you'd giggle & titter for hours
GOOD TIMES GOOD TIMES


----------



## badman2424 (Mar 22, 2008)

i was 12 ,in 5th grade ,my buddys older brother gave us some roaches and i have been in love with her ever since!!!


----------



## madtrapper (Mar 23, 2008)

guns can't hurt a thing without someone loading the thing and pulling the trigger that is a fact gun knife axe or chainsaw a people is behind it all happy easter all!!


----------



## madtrapper (Mar 23, 2008)

kids don't need pot childhood should be fun fun fun with few responsibilities the human brain does not finish developing emotionally until age 18 or 19 why impede things with an adult recreational herb just a thought what do I know I never toked until I was 21 that was in 1971 and it's been wake and bake for 37 years happy holiday


----------



## malachi (Mar 23, 2008)

well I started at 10years old started with 8 buddies and 14 joints of sense and I never stopped since I,m 37


----------



## pako2007 (Mar 23, 2008)

my first joint if i was 10 so 14 years.Damn I see soon cancer lol


----------



## tehdansauce (Mar 23, 2008)

13, fell down in the weeds and just layed there.


----------



## jumifera (Mar 23, 2008)

started smoking when i was 14..............still remember laughed for hours


----------



## kronicsmurf (Mar 24, 2008)

I started when i was sixteen way back in the 70's lol I have had some great weed but to me it all seemed better back then though todays stuff is more potent.


----------



## mpgkush (Mar 25, 2008)

ha yea i didnt start smoking until about 4 years ago 15 but within a week i was involved with everything involed with it


----------



## bloodshotEyz (Mar 25, 2008)

i started in late high school (16/17) but it became much more available to me in college.. woo!


----------



## redranger43 (Mar 25, 2008)

i smoked it at 15 , but 16 is when it became a habit.


----------



## skunkdog (Mar 25, 2008)

mum smoked when i was inside her,,,,,,,,so is that from day one for me?????
they smoked around me from day one sumtimes i was so room stoned or car stoned it was funny.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 25, 2008)

skunkdog said:


> mum smoked when i was inside her,,,,,,,,so is that from day one for me?????
> they smoked around me from day one sumtimes i was so room stoned or car stoned it was funny.


But when did YOU start?


----------



## djbluecrew (Mar 26, 2008)

i stared when i was 10 and im 20 now decade of burning


----------



## Jatoba66 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok here is the story of a lifetime... HA HA So I played in bands, toured, drank like a fish most of high school and the following 3 years. Finally kicked the drinking just before I turned 21. Then drinking was an occasional thing. Don't quite know what the fuck happened from 22-26 but at this point my excuse is various girlfriends, random ones, and well a few years of that, and you can lose track of time... I met a girl that I went to school with and the funny thing is she was a stoner and I knew it, I hadn't touched it once. Well on the 28th birthday i finally got high, it was all right. First thing I thought was... "This is it?" I felt let down honestly. About a week later I had to try it again to give a fair chance before I really judged it. I was in a social environment and it was a much higher quality weed. I would describe it as the best controllable high Ive experienced. Highly preferred over drinking! Since that night I have had enough shit around I dont run out. I've honestly accomplished more in the last 2 years of my life high then I did before I smoked. Is it weed to thank? Who knows. Good luck? if you believe in that, maybe... Either way, I'm high, and the story is over. 

jato


----------



## skunkdog (Mar 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> But when did YOU start?


of and on from 7-14 then stopped started full on again at 18


----------

